# Videos of today on the brute!



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Maybe this time, i wont have such bad luck with links


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your buddy doesnt know much about brutes... I wouldnt be blasting around in HI with 29's on her.... lol... You'll learn that soon enough though if you keep doing it.

Good videos non-the-less.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

nice vids.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks yall. And thats exactly why i kept ignoring him!


----------

